# AKFF BANNER AVAILABLE FOR EVENTS



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks to Squizzy for his huge efforts in getting this banner done up for the Forster gathering.

The banner is approx 2.2 metres long x 1 metre deep.

If anyone is holding an AKFF group weekend or gathering and wants use of the banner, please pm me and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

'Tis a cracker of a banner that, I was amazed how crisp it was for such a big piece of printwork  Good onya Squizzy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome job Squizzy, that's a nice looking piece of art.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

That is really neato......

Perhaps we could get something like it, but a bit smaller, so that we can fly the banner from trailers and the like. Would need to be something affordable though!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good job Squizz, if the quality's anything like the sticker you sent me it'd look fantastic.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

andybear said:


> That is really neato......
> 
> Perhaps we could get something like it, but a bit smaller, so that we can fly the banner from trailers and the like. Would need to be something affordable though!
> 
> Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


Or maybe as Yak Safety Flag?? :wink:


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

The safety flag sounds like a great idea.. i'd buy one.
Of course a primarily 'white' flag might not be so good.

Regards,
-Cal


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

what a great banner squizzy very sorry i did not hookup with you, sory about you tent and stuff
i will send you some lures down to soften the blow, no punt intended
how much would one of those forster banners cost, as i would like one very much please pm me for your address 
ps hope to sea you at forster next year cheers


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey eastcoast,
Whilst my Forster trip was cut short a few of the lads were already armed and dangerous with some of your gear. They looked fantastic and squidder had some success with one of your poppers that he wasnt letting out of his sight, he was most pleased to say the least.
If you need an eastcoast banner & I need eastcoast lures I can see a tax free transaction coming up here...but dont tell Johhny Howard. pm or email me what you would like and I will send you some proofs.

Hey Davey,
If you think we could do with a couple of extra small ones let me know, next time Im printing banners I will squeeze in a few say half the size. If anybody has any other ideas for stuff, post it and I will see what I can do. The image does come up well, so lets show it off, I know from being at Forster the members are all very proud to be associated with the akff and a little flag waving and trumpet blowing doesnt go astray.
seeya


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Imagine a flotilla of yaks in formation and two up front holding a huge AKFF banner... that'd be awesome


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

For those members that follow the AFL, our banner is not like those Collingwood cheer squad banners with the never ending spelling mistakes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Any Collingwood fans in the forum are there :twisted: 
Great job Squizzy :wink:


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
All I need now is a 16 y o with a baseball cap on backwards to help me translate it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeNqj9gAADPfgAASUIOlsqRgGAo///+gMADa2hFPUZADQAaGmQNAAip+gmxKeTUeo2poBoANqaDQlP1TynpNqA2U0AMjQ9I9QyQyk+CkqIYCUtQhVfhO701ccoOl7jn08QYrY4Mc8p2cCGCaFwY1rpLt0h46kmVJawFboAgkRCIEBFAFS0G8mqrquXhEkH4PRYivakt0fTGByL25sA4ox63Y8G25xzUof6kFET2yiO5CyavFxDWmYNaYThYjtVRsQEePnJolsgGs0dfCMK+L3FOyiiEVTxVvdaNkjwKgCj6mYMILoqnk8JKDLSh8zCK2kz+LuSKcKEhxtUfsAA==


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Top effort Squizzy, nice work


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

nice one, it looks great,


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Top looking banner....great work


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

occy,

will that be on prowlers or hobies.

:lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

occy said:


> Pencil it in for next January Davey, for the AKFF Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras float. :wink: :lol:


Since you came up with this fine idea Occy, I nominate you to 'captain' the Mardi Gras float - I can just imagine you in a mesh vest and a pair of arseless leather pants, waving your paddle while dancing to Village People songs. It is not a nice thing to imagine :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

*sings* it's fun to post at the A.K.F.F.!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> Since you came up with this fine idea Occy, I nominate you to 'captain' the Mardi Gras float - I can just imagine you in a mesh vest and a pair of arseless leather pants, waving your paddle while dancing to Village People songs. It is not a nice thing to imagine :shock:  :lol:


[/quote]

Damm it Jason 

I wanted that job :shock: :twisted: :?:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm sure theres room for all you 'boys' up on the AKFF Mardi Gras float, with your matching leather pants. Just dont forget to wear your 'protection'.

PFD's boys, PFD's...get your minds out of the gutter! :roll:

Oh, and by the way, would love to join you at Mardi Gras but UNFORTUNATELY I won't be able to make it... I'll be busy errr, umm, aaarrggg, cleaning the fluff out of my bellybutton.

but you guys enjoy it, ok? :shock: :shock:

ps, Occy, can you make sure you give the banner a good hose off before you send it back to me? I don't want to catch anything nasty now do I?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Squizzy I am sending you a PM. Let me know if you did not receive it please.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Knot-to-fast I think the vice captain position is still open. If you hurry you might be able to "slide" into that position. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

